# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ویرایش اطلاعات کنکور

## nahid

من تو ثبت نام کنکور پلاک خونمونو زدم 24 بجای 25. و اینکه چون دی 92 مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو گرفتم بجای 93 زدم 92. الان میخوام ویرایش کنم  میبینم اون پرینت کارتم نصف شماره پرونده نیس. یعنی الان هیچ راهی واسه ویرایش ندارم؟؟؟؟؟اگه ویرایش نکنم اتفاقی میفته؟

----------


## تندیس

> من تو ثبت نام کنکور پلاک خونمونو زدم 24 بجای 25. و اینکه چون دی 92 مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو گرفتم بجای 93 زدم 92. الان میخوام ویرایش کنم  میبینم اون پرینت کارتم نصف شماره پرونده نیس. یعنی الان هیچ راهی واسه ویرایش ندارم؟؟؟؟؟اگه ویرایش نکنم اتفاقی میفته؟


فکر نمیکنم اینها جزو موارد ستاره دار باشه ولی اگرم بود یه مرحله برای ویرایش نزدیک کنکور دوباره میزارن

----------


## shima..

منم پارسال که میخواستم انتخاب رشته کنم شماره پرونده و اینا رو نداشتم! یه ایمیل فرستادم براشون مشخصاتمو دادم برام فرستادن!
دیگه نمیدونم الان هم اینور هست یا نه!

----------


## *Yousef*

شما شماره پیگیری ثبت نامتو داشته باش, معدل و حوزه و اسم و شماره شناسنامه و کد نظام وظیفه هم درست وارد کن, بقیه زیاد مهم نیست, نه که مهم نباشه یعنی قابل جبران هست اگه اشتباهی بشه...
نگران نباش

----------

